# My Gaggia Classic and Breville Smart Grinder Pro setup



## Doc_Shultz (Sep 5, 2018)

I have our 1998 Classic on a rollout caddy, which makes refilling convenient. I replaced the steam wand with a Silvia V1 and my next project is to install a PID in the near future. Interesting fact, when I first purchased the unit about a year ago from a couple that has used it about 3 times in the 19 years they had owned it, I quickly discovered something was not "right" with our unit, as there was a small current leak that would shock me every time I would touch the body of the machine, and then touch something else (often my forearm would touch the side of my stainless refrigerator). After some head scratching and some careful investigating, I discovered that the polarity of our unit had been reversed from the factory. I switched the pos and neg wires, and there is no longer a problem.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum. That's a very smart looking Classic - it looks like new. PID is a popular and effective upgrade - and well done for solving your electric issues!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Neat and tidy set up, welcome to the forum a mind of information to draw on and plenty of willing helpers.

Jon.


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm getting the smart grinder pro today then i will have the sane setup. Let us know how the PID upgrade goes for you as that is my next project too.


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Looking good. I'm after a classic and will be carrying out the PID upgrade


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks good! Thinking of getting a second hand Gaggia Classic myself, but based in Ireland so they are thinner on the ground...


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

Samalang said:


> Looking good. I'm after a classic and will be carrying out the PID upgrade


sorry if this is a stupid question, but what is a PID upgrade? I am looking at getting a gaggia classic with an electric grinder too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A PID controls the boiler temp much more accurately than the Classic's inbuilt thermostat which wavers by a few degrees.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One technique used by Classic owners and, come to that, Silvia owners too is temp surfing.

[video=youtube;IYMF9yY-TR0]


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> One technique used by Classic owners and, come to that, Silvia owners too is temp surfing.
> 
> [video=youtube;IYMF9yY-TR0]


Wow this looks complicated! So much info without even going in to brewing time and grind size and ratios etc.

Is that temperature surfing an alternative to installing a PID?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A PID will control temp variation much more accurately. Temp surfing is a rough and ready technique that doesn't cost anything.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I have managed to make a lovely drink time after time on the Gaggia AS LONG AS it is the first and only drink within a few hours. If this is suitable for you, reply and I will list my method.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> A PID will control temp variation much more accurately. Temp surfing is a rough and ready technique that doesn't cost anything.


It would be interesting to read your method


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No real method. To get best consistency, run water to force temp sensor to make boiler element switch on ( light on) then wait till it goes off and pull your shot. Not as accurate as a PID but, arguably, better that nothing.


----------



## Gremms (Apr 3, 2019)

I do the same. Although my gaggia classic light switches off when the sensor is on, so I wait until the light goes back on and then I pull my shot.


----------

